# Program Live TV on urc-6131 to switch b/t tuners



## firehawk (Sep 16, 2005)

First post. Great site. I have already learned a lot.

I recently purchased the r10 receiver. Today I picked up the 6131 universal remote after reading so much about it on this site and have been programming my devices into the remote. My question is can I program a "Live TV' button that will switch between the dual tuners on my r10 (like my peanut remote does)? I set one of the 6131's buttons to Live TV (adv code 121) but it only displayed the guide.
The search engine has been my friend until now. So I am giving up and asking for help.

Might as well ask another question: Has anyone set up their 6131 to use their JVC TH-M505?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have a urc-6131 so I don't know about programming a live tv button but is there a down arrow button. That would also switch between tuners.


----------



## firehawk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks. I'll give that one a try this evening. I actually did get the Live TV functionality to work but the button eventually reverted back to the Guide functionality.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

BTW, the down arrow button can also be used to switch tuners.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

firehawk said:


> Thanks. I'll give that one a try this evening. I actually did get the Live TV functionality to work but the button eventually reverted back to the Guide functionality.


The reason it reverts is your use of two remotes, the series two peanut and the 6131 with series one commands.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I have the 6131 with my S2 DTivo, and when I hit the LIVE TV button - sometimes it pulls up the guide, and other times it goes between the tuners.. no rhyme or reason at all that I can see


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> I have the 6131 with my S2 DTivo, and when I hit the LIVE TV button - sometimes it pulls up the guide, and other times it goes between the tuners.. no rhyme or reason at all that I can see


Get the 6131 emitting the same commands as your peanut, that won't happen any more. Use advanced code 150 for Guide, and 058 for menu.


----------



## firehawk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Using the down arrow is good enough for me. Edmund, I read pretty much the same reply on another post and did enter the adv code per your suggestion on that post. 

I found JVC codes for my home theater in a box but the codes do not cover all of the functionality on my receiver. Like selecting b/t DVD #1 - #5 in the dvd changer.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If the setup code you're using for the jvc accepts Advanced codes(EFC), some setup codes don't, you might try searching EFC's. To search, without mapping, Tap SET once and release, enter 0-0-0, repeat. SET 001, and so on.


----------



## Fungo (Jan 9, 2006)

First of all, great site. First post. I've found numerous answers to Tivo and remote questions here.

I had the same problem with the 6131nw where the key I programed for the 'Live TV' function switched to pulling up the 'Guide'. I guess I'll live with the down arrow to switch between tuners for now. I hate to be such a stickler, but the Live TV button was just so nice for quickly bouncing between tuners. The down arrow doesn't work like that and requires a down-->down-->Select to bounce quickly between the 2 tunes (let's face it, a small price to pay to have a multi-function remote). Other than that the 6131nw does a great job with all my other devices. I found the need once I set-up a Yamaha YHT-160 Receiver. The volume punch through is another great feature.

On a different note...The DirectTV RC23 remote, are there any Advanced commands that can be set-up for it. And if so, how is this done? This remote doesn't have the 'Set' button like the 6131nw. I use a RCA DVR40 as my DirectTV DVR.

Thanks in advance and again, great site.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hmmm, my T60 changes channels just fine by using the down arrow using the 6131 (original version).


----------



## Fungo (Jan 9, 2006)

I should clarify...

the down arrow changes the tuner, but to switch back to the other tuner (while the INFO banner is still displayed) you need to press the down arrow (to switch to the other tuner on the INFO banner) and Select. Unlike to Live TV button where you could just click the button and if a commercial is on the other tuner you could just simply click Live TV again to switch back. Nice for sports if you are trying to catch a quick score on the other tuner. Not a big deal, basically one extra click, but Live TV was still nice. I tried where someone said to pull up the DirectTV Menu and select the Live TV button and then it will work, but still no.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Fungo said:


> I should clarify...
> 
> the down arrow changes the tuner, but to switch back to the other tuner (while the INFO banner is still displayed) you need to press the down arrow (to switch to the other tuner on the INFO banner) and Select. Unlike to Live TV button where you could just click the button and if a commercial is on the other tuner you could just simply click Live TV again to switch back. Nice for sports if you are trying to catch a quick score on the other tuner. Not a big deal, basically one extra click, but Live TV was still nice. I tried where someone said to pull up the DirectTV Menu and select the Live TV button and then it will work, but still no.


No. you program Advanced code 150 to the Guide key on the 6131, 058 to MENU key, and 121 to a key to use as Live tv. Afterward go into the menu click the livetv key. Now the livetv key will switch tuners for you.

The RC23 doesn't accept advanced codes at all.


----------



## Fungo (Jan 9, 2006)

Edmund said:


> No. you program Advanced code 150 to the Guide key on the 6131, 058 to MENU key, and 121 to a key to use as Live tv. Afterward go into the menu click the livetv key. Now the livetv key will switch tuners for you.
> 
> The RC23 doesn't accept advanced codes at all.


Thanks, I will try it tonight. I've used those codes before and it works for a while, but the Live TV button I programed (I used the SWAP button in the bottom row) suddenly brings up the Guide. I have never tried opening the menu and clicking Live TV right after I have entered the codes.

*The RC23 doesn't accept advanced codes at all.*

No Live TV button on that on either. Not a bad remote to just work the DirectTV / TV / Receiver. However I can't seem to get the TV On & Off button in the top right corner to work when the slider is on DTV/AV1/AV2. I have a Hitachi 53" Projection TV, but don't have the model number handy. I tried all the Hitachi codes, but none seem to control the two on / off buttons for the TV when the slider isn't on TV. The manual makes me think it should.


----------



## Fungo (Jan 9, 2006)

Edmund,

Tried the codes like you suggested and went into the menu and clicked the Live TV button and it did work last night. However, this morning before work I decided to try it and the button had gone back to pulling up the guide.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

What is the model # of your Dtivo, and other then peanut & 6131 are there other remotes used for the tivo in the household?


----------



## Fungo (Jan 9, 2006)

Edmund said:


> What is the model # of your Dtivo, and other then peanut & 6131 are there other remotes used for the tivo in the household?


The model of the Dtivo is an RCA DVR40. It had the peanut remote, but I haven't used that one since I got the 6131nw. I mentioned that I also have a RC23 DirectTV remote as well, but once I entered the codes last night, I put that one in the drawer as well.

I'm not sure this would matter, but I'll mention that because of the placement of my TV, there is no phone line constantly plugged into the Dtivo. Weekly I run a long phone cord to a jack across the room and manually connect to the Dtivo service for updates.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you didn't use the RC23 after you entered the advanced codes, then I have no answers why it should revert back. The RC23 would have done it, it only has the series one commands that advanced codes entered into the 6131 fixed.


----------

